# مهندسين بريتزكر -الجزء الثاني-



## هنادي الصدقية (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع استكمال لموضوع بدأته من زمان وانقطعت بسبب الاختبارات 

الموضوع صفحاته كثرت واتخذ منحى ثاني فقررت اضع لكم الخلاصة هنا واكمل عليه

اللي حاب يشوف الجزء اللي فاته يروح للجزء الاول

الجزء الاول
1- من خلال هالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69153.html

2- او اسهل يحمل الملف من هذا الرابط
هذا الملف -مستند وورد- عبارة عن الجزء الاول وحجمه كبير جدا فصبركم عليه ^^

تكلمت فيه عن حوالي 21 مهندس 
قسمت الجزء الاول لجزئين 
http://rs142.rapidshare.com/files/125449947/pritzekir_architects.doc

http://rs202.rapidshare.com/files/125452709/pritzekir_architects2.doc

وباقي 9 مهندسين 


انا لسة عطلت من يومين وبكرة رح ابدا الدوام الصيفي يعني ما عندي اجازة :86:
ان شاء الله رح اسرق من الوقت واكمل اللي بديت ^_^


سلام والى لقاء قريب : )


----------



## designer mido (28 يونيو 2008)

و احنا متابعين معاكي ان شا الله مع اني كنت اتمني المهندسين الباقيين يكملوا في نفس الموضوع من غير ما نعمل جزء تاني

و بالنسبة لحكاية الحوارات الجانبية اللي حصلت و اللي كانت للاسف حوارات سلبية كان ممكن نرجع الحوار للموضوع الاصلي من غير ما نعمل موضوع تاني بس عالعموم انتي فضلتي تجنب المشاكل وده اكيد أحسن .... خلينا بقي في باقي مهندسين بريتزكر وان شا الله يكتمل الموضوع و نطلب من الادارة تثبيته بجزئيه الاثنين لما له من فائدة


----------



## Arch_M (29 يونيو 2008)

حياكي الله اخت هنادي وسبق وقلت لك لا يهمك شي من هذه الحوارات الجانبية كما اشار اخي ميدو واكملي مشوارك الجميل والمفيد وان شاء الله سوف تؤجرين على ذلك..وارجو من المشرفين على المنتدى والموقع ضم الموضوعين في موضوع واحد وتثبيته..وامل كذلك من المشرفين حذف تلك الحوارات الجانبية التي حصلت والتي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع عند ضمهم للموضوعين وتثبيتهم..
اكرر اتمنى التثبيت..
اتمنى التثبيت..

شكرا لك اختي هنادي وانا شخصيا منتظر جديدك وتعريفاتك للمهندسين البريتزكرين...


----------



## Arch_M (12 يوليو 2008)

بانتطار جديدك اختي هنادي..


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اول شي اسفة طولت عليكم بس والله كنت مشغولة ^^"

اليوم رح اكمل الموضوع واتكلم عن المهندس البريتزيكري لسنة2000

انتظروا .. : )


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 أغسطس 2008)

معماري2000
-ريم مينيت- يختصر عادة رِم كولهاس...2000








نبذة عنه:
ريم كولهاس معماري هولندي ولد سنة1944 ويعمل بروفيسور في العمارة التطبيقية والتصميم الحضري في جامعة هارفارد في الولايات المتحدة.

والده انطوني كان روائيا وناقدا وكاتب نصوص سينمائية، اثنان من افلامه الوثائقية من اخراج بيرت هاناسترا ترشحت لنيل جائزة اكاديمية الافلام الوثائقية المميزة وفاز احدهما بال-جولدن بير للافلام القصيرة- :20:
جده لامه ديريك روسينبيرغ كان مهندس معماري متخصص بالعمارة الحديثة-مودرينيست- وعمل عند هيندريك بيتريس بيرلاغ قبل ان يؤسس عمله الخاص.

ما شاء الله ونعم العائلة.. موهوبين!!

لدى كولهاس اخ-توماس واخت آنابيل والعائلة بكاملها عاشت في روتيردام حتى1946 ثم انتقلت الى العاصمة امستردام وظلت هناك حتى1952 ثم هاجروا الى العاصمة الاندونوسية جاكرتا وظلوا بها 3 سنوات حتى عادوا الى امستردام سنة1955

كان والده في كتاباته يدعم القضية الاندونوسية بشدة من اجل التحرر والانفصال عن الاستعمار الهولندي وعندما انتصرت قضية الانفصال والتحرر دعي لاندونوسيا لاجل اعمال وتفعيل برنامج توعية وتثقيف لمدة3 سنوات 
"كان ذلك عمرا مهما بالنسبة لي" ذكر كولهاس "لقد عشت كشخص اسيوي فعلا" 

درس كولهاس في الاكاديمية الهولندية للتلفزيون والسينما في امستردام، الجمعية الهندسية للعمارة في لندن، وفي جامعة كورنيل في نيويورك.

تخصص في كتابة النصوص-السيناريو- وشارك في كتابة السيناريو في فيلم _ذي وايت سليف- الرقيق الابيض واقصد بالرقيق المملوك او العبد

كولهاس هو الرئيس لمكتب ميتروبوليتان اركيتيكتشر-او ام اي واختصارا اوما-في روتيردام، في عام2005 شارك كولهاس في تاسيس مجلة-فوليوم ماجازين- مع مارك ويجيلي و اولي بومان

في شهر ماي من عام2008 بدا كولهاس بانشاء مشروع جديد بالتعاون مع المعماري جيم بوجل لاجل معرض هوريزون

يبدو ان عام2008 مميز بالنسبة للمعماري ريم كولهاس لكثرة النشاطات والتمييزات اللي حصلها، في هذه السنة وضعته التايم-مجلة اخبار اسبوعية امريكية بمستوى التايمز البريطانية- في الترتيب الاول لافضل 100:75:

تعني افضل مائة شخص مؤثر وفعال وفكرتها ان المجلة في كل سنة تصدر عدد مميز على غلافه صورة لافضل 100 شخص لهذه السنة وبالداخل 100 مقالة واحدة لكل شخص في مختلف المجالات اطباء كتاب محررين مهندسين .....الخ

هذه المعلومات تجميع من الويكيبيديا الانجليزية-بوابة عمارة- تصنيف مهندسين معماريين


والحين اخليكم مع الصور في هذا الكاتالوج بصيغة بي دي اف

اعماله:
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/pdf2000rk/phobk.pdf

ان شاء الله تكونو استفدتوا ^^
سلام ...^_^...


----------



## Arch_M (19 أغسطس 2008)

حياك الله م/ هنادي
من زمان اشتقنا لك ولموضوعك الجميل..

منتظرين بحثك وعملك وذكر جميع البرتكرزين حتى 2008 وما بعد هذا العام

ومرحبا فيك بعودتك الينا..


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

يظهر الفترة اللي غبتها نست بعض الاعضاء الموضوع واتمنى يرجعون بس والله ما تركت الموضوع اهمالا والله غصب عني

معمارية سعودية- ميدو-ساسي - ..... وغيرهم كثير وينكم؟ ما يكون مليتوا!!

Arch-M
شكرا لك واهتمامك بالموضوع .. متابع متميز


ان شاء الله اليوم رح اكتب عن شخصين لان في عام 2001 فاز شخصين سوا مو لان لجنة التحكيم اعطتهم اصوات متساوية لكن لان اغلب اعمالهم مشتركة ما بينهم 

سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 أغسطس 2008)

جاك هيرزوج + بيير دي ميرون .... المتميزان لعام2001






Jacques Herzog








Pierre de Meuron




نبذة عنهم:
" البناء هو بناء، لا يمكن قرائته كما الكتاب، ليس له عنوان او خلاصة او مقدمة وليس له ورقة تعريفية كما اللوحة المعلقة في المعرض، بهذا المفهوم وهذا الشعور والاحساس فاننا قطعا غير مقلدين او مشابهين، ان القوة في تصميماتنا هو المباشرة والوضوح والشعور لدى الزائر بالامتلاء في المكان .."
هذ هي الكلمات اللي قالها جاك هيرزوج بالنيابة عنه وعن زميله في الجوري او التكريم 


انا ما فهمت شي واللي اعرفه ان ترجمتي على مزاجي بس هذا النص الحقيقي:“A building is a building. It cannot be read like a book; it doesn’t
have any credits, subtitles or labels like picture in a gallery. In that sense,
we are absolutely anti-representational. The strength of our buildings is
the immediate, visceral impact they have on a visitor.”


جاك هيرزوج وبيير دي ميرون كلاهما ولدا ونشئا في مدينة بازل في سويسرا عام1950 بنفس الحي او المنطقة لا تفصلها سوى عدة منازل : )
بدا في العمل سوية منذ ................. منذ سنوات دخولهما روضة الاطفال .. درسوا بنفس المكان ^^
بالرغم من انهم اول ما التقوا بعمر ال7 سنوات كان كل شخص يتكلم لغة مختلفة فـ هيرزوج كان يتكلم اللغة السويسري ودي ميرون كان يتكلم فرنسي واستمروا مع بعض الى ان انهوا دراستهم الثانوية.

كانوا دائما يتشاركون في لعب الليجو والبناء كانوا ويصممون نماذج للمنازل السويسرية، مجسمات للبواخروالسفن لكن ايا منهم ما كان محدد لاهدافه او طموحه في الجامعة.

في البداية جرب هيرزوج انه يدرس في معهد التصميم التجاري وبعدا تحول لدراسة علم الاحياء والكيمياء في جامعة بازل، احساسه واهتماماته الفنية ما زالت مسيطرة عليه لذا كان علي الاقرار بان دراسة الهندسة هو الالتزام المناسب و الواجب عليه القيام بهه حتى يحصد امور عديدة.

اه واخيرا اكتشف :57:

بدا بدراسة العمارة فسجل لدورة في جامعة اتحاد لوزان التقنية ولان صديقه دي ميرون كان متفوقا في الرياضيات والرسم فقرر ان يدرس معه في نفس الدورة :84: وعندما انهواالسنة الاولى لهم انتقلو الى جامعة اخرى ETH في زوريخ -المانيا واستمروا بها حتى تخرجوا منها سنة1975 لكنهم استمروا فيها كمساعدين للبروفيسور دولف سكينبيلي

عام1978 برزت علاقتهم كمهندسين بفتحهم لاول مكتب مشترك بينهم في بازل و منذ ذاك الوقت اصبحوا يسيرون بشكل متوازي وتصميمات متقاربة ولهم نفس الاتجاه والفكر 

اصبح هيرزوج معلم زائر لجامعة كورنيل في ايثيكا-نيويورك عام1983

بعد ذلك ب6 سنوات اصبح كلاهما بروفيسوران زائرين لجامعة هارفارد لمدة سنة 

ثم في عام1994 عادوا ليجددوا الاتفاق مرة اخرى واستمروا بالعمل فيها بنفس المسمى بالماضي-بروفيسور زائر- الى الوقت الحالي

ايضا كلاهما بروفيسور في ستوديوهات ETH في بازل-سويسرا

مهنيا نمت شراكتهما حتى اصبح لديهما مكتب به اكثر من120 شخص من مختلف انحاء العالم وبالاضافة الى مقرهم في بازل فقد افتتحوا مكاتب اخرى في لندن، ميونخ وسان فرانسيسكو.

يقول دي ميرون في وصف علاقته المهنية مع جاك:
" نقاط القوة عند جاك هي نقاط ضعف لدي وما اجيده واتقنه هي نقاط الخلل عند جاك .. انا جيد جدا عندما اعمل في منتصف المشروع بينما جاك يميل الى التالق في البداية والنهاية.... ولا يهم اي فريق ينفذ العمل فنحن نزور فريق العمل يوميا ونتابع المشاريع جيدا خصوصا في الاوقات الحاسمة"

ايضا يستمعان كثيرا بالتعاون مع اخرون غير المهندسين خصوصا الفنانين مثل ريمي زاووج الذي ضموه اليهم في العديد من مشاريعهم، على الاغلب يعتبر شريك ثالث كما قال هيرزوج

وناسة ودي اشتغل معهم

اضاف هيرزوج شخصا اخر ايضا ففي احد لقاءاته او محاضراته ذكر:
"اندي واروول فنان نرغب بشدة التعرف عليه-اعطى تصنيفا له ايضا- يمكننا ببساطة ان نقول انه فنان بوب-بوب ارت- فهو دائما يستخدم صور معروفة جدا وواسعة الانتشار لكن ليقول ويعبر عن امر جديد وهذا مانفعله نحن ايضا، نحن نستخدم هيئات واشكال وخامات ومواد بناء معروفة لكن بطرق جديدة حتى تعود تلك المواد للحياة،
نحب ان نصمم مبنى بحيث يجعل الاشخاص يقولون " حسنا، يبدو هذا منزل تقليدي قديم.. بالرغم من ذلك .. ناك امر جديد به!!"
اكمل حديثه:
"لم يقم شخص بعمل ذلك في الوقت الحاضر، تصميمات تبدو مالوفة، هادئة وعادية، لا ترغم شخص ما على روئيتها ولا تحدث تشويشا او تكون مفاجئة -اغلب العمارة المعاصرة غريبة جدا- بل نفضل عمل تصميمات مالوفة وبها امر جديد وابعاد حديثة وهذا امر نافع وعملي والتعامل معه جيد"


اعمالهم:

متحف ميامي للفنون















مركز برادا في طوكيو































واللي يبي صور زيادة لمشاريع ثانية بدقة اكبر وجودة اعلى واصفى ينزل هذا الكاتالوج .. مرة حلو ^^
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/143/2001mkpbpdf/2001photobook.pdf#page=1


ان شاء الله تكونون انبسطتوا اونتظروا الباقي .. ما بقى الا القليل ^_^

سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


للتنشيط فقط...............!!


----------



## Arch_M (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك..تابعي ابداعك وعملك المميز


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (30 أغسطس 2008)

معماري 2002
جلين ماركت Glenn Murcutt









حياته:
جلين ماركات معماري استرالي بريتزكري، ولد عام1936 في لندن، موركات هو المؤسس للجنة المعماريين الاستراليين
في عام 1992 ربح ميدالية آلافار آلاتو وبعدها نال ميدالية البريتزكر عام2002 كذلك كان موركات الممارس الوحيد في انتاج اعمال ومشاريع سكنية ومؤسساتية في كل انحاء استراليا

بالرغم من لم يعمل او ينفذ اي مشاريع خارج بلاده او حتى يدير مؤسسة او شركات كبرى او يتولى منصبا في مكاتب هندسية عالمية الا ان تصاميمه كانت ذات تاثير وانتشار عالمي خصوصا عندما اصبح يعطي دروس اساسية للمبتدئين وصنع منهم مهندسين.

تخرج موركات من ثانوية "مانلي بويز" ثم توجه للدراسة في جامعة "نيو ساوث ويلز" ودرس العمارة هناك خلال الفترة 1956 الى 1961 وهناك تعرف الى عدة اصدقاء جدد من بينهم المخرج جيم شيرمان ومصمم المسارح برايان طومسون ومنتج الافلام مات كارول.

شعار موركات وقانونه في التصميم touch the earth lightly المس الارض بخفة ومعناه اصطلاحا تعامل مع الارض برفق وحافظ على طبيعتها، اي لا تغير معالمها او تضاريسها...
لقد كان موركات حريصا في تصاميمه على ان تتداخل وتتلائم مع طبيعة وملامح الارض الاسترالية ولم يكن يشوه او يطمس معالم المكان، ايضا كانت تصاميمه اقتصادية جدا وتنفذ باقل التكاليف المتوقعة بالاضافة الى ان التصميم الواحد متعدد الوضائف والاستخدامات.. 

ما شاء الله لاحظوا الميزات (بيئي+اقتصادي+عملي) .. 3 صفات بس والله صعب جدا لان معروف التصاميم الملائمة للبيئة عادة تتطلب ميزانية كبيرة!!

موركات شديد الاهتمام بحركة الرياح، سرعة جريان المياه، درجة الحرارة والاضواء المحيطة بموقع العمل، لا يصمم موركات ابدا اي مشروع قبل ان يرى الموقع ومن ثم يقوم بدراسته واختباره قبل ان يخطو خطوة واحدة نحو التصميم!!
يتعامل موركات مع تشكيلة واسعة من مواد البناء وغالبا يصمم مبنى مكون من الحديد والحجر واخشاب التمر والصخور و و و .....

من احد الادلة والبراهين على نفوذ موركات وشهرته الواسعة: حصل موركات على جائزة بريتزكر بينما يقطن في النصف الاخر من العالم -يعيش موركات في استراليا وتقام المسابقة في الولايات المتحدة غالبا وقليلا في اوروبا- وتصدر اسمه الصحف والجرائد واصر عنه المقالات والكتابات

لكن.........
من يعلم ان عمل موركات هو عبارة عن مكتب هندسي مشهور جدا في استراليا يضم قائمة انتظار طويلة وطلبات واسعة لتصميم المشاريع .. هذا المكتب مكون من طاقم عمل يضم شخصا واحدا فقط:57:

هذا المكتب يعمل فيه موركات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هذا قبل ما يتسلم البريتزكر الحين يمكن صاروا 2 انا وموركات نشتغل هناك 

يمكن القول ان موركات تقني معماري مبتكر حساس جدا تجاه الطبيعة والمكان، مخلص تماما، لا يعتبر عمله امر فني او لغرض الابهار..

كان بودي احصل معلومات اكثر عنه لكني بحثت بالويكيبيديا وبالمواقع عربي وانجليزي ما حصلت كلام عنه لكن ان شاء الله تغني الصور عن الكلام

تفضلوا...



اعماله:
























































للمزيد حملوا هذا كاتالوج الصور هذا ..بصيغة بي دي اف
http://www.pritzkerprize.com/full_new_site/81/pdf/murcuttco.pdf#page=1


الحمدلله بدينا نخلص ما عاد بقى غير 6 مهندسين وبعد كذا عندي فكرة عشان الموضوع يبقى مستمر


سلام


----------



## designer mido (31 أغسطس 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> يظهر الفترة اللي غبتها نست بعض الاعضاء الموضوع واتمنى يرجعون بس والله ما تركت الموضوع اهمالا والله غصب عني
> 
> معمارية سعودية- ميدو-ساسي - ..... وغيرهم كثير وينكم؟ ما يكون مليتوا!!


 
لا أبدا مفيش ملل ولا حاجة و انا شخصيا ما زلت متابع لحد اخر معماري ان شا الله


----------



## designer mido (31 أغسطس 2008)

جلين ماركات ده شكله حكاية ..... يعني هو لوحده اللي بيعمل كل حاجة في مكتبه

بس علي فكرة اسكتشاته جامدة يعني بخطوط بسيطة بيعرف يوضح الفكرة اللي عايزها


----------



## Arch_M (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك الله يعطيكي العافية..انا باطلب من المشرفين انه يثبت مثل هذه الموضوع..ولا زلت اكرر طلبي بتثبيته..


----------



## Arch_M (20 سبتمبر 2008)

في انتظار باقي المعماريين.....!!!!


----------



## Arch_M (18 أكتوبر 2008)

في انتظار باقي المعماريين..عزيزتنا م/ هنادي صدقيني متابعتي المتميز اللي بتقولي عليها نابعة من ايماني باهمية موضوعك والاستفادة الجيدة منه..شكرا لك وفي انتظار المعماريين الباقيين..وكل عام وانتي بخير


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

و عليكم السلام

اخ: Arch M
شكرا لك .. بس انا ما تركت الموضوع الا كفترة استراحة لان اجازتي كانت قصيرة جداااااااااااااا بسبب الكورس الصيفي!!

طبعا الحين رجعنا للدراسة !!

وانا على وعد اني اكمل ان شاء الله باقرب وقت ممكن مو اكيد لكن رح احاول بنهاية الاسبوع هذا والله انا اتمنى اخلص الموضوع بعد مو باعتبار انه هم لكن انا اساسا ابي اعرف الباقين انا مثلكم تماما والله ما عندي اي فكرة عن المعماريين الثانين لازم اجمع معلومات وصور واترجم 



بالنسبة للتثبيت شكرا لحرصك ^^
انا ما ابي يتثبت هذا الموضوع الا بعد ما اجمعه مع القديم بشكل يكونون متسلسلين بدون ردود ما بينهم كتيسيير للاعضاء اللي لسة ما قراوه بدال ما هو مقسوم على موضوعين !!


وكل سنة والكل بخير ان شاء الله .. الله يجعلها سنة سعيدة على جميع المسلميين 


سلام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (12 نوفمبر 2008)

معماري 2003
جورن اوتزونJørn Utzon 








لمحة بسيطة

جورن معماري دانماركي ولد عام1918, عندما اصبح جورن بالثانوية بدا بمساعدة والده في العمل كمدير لميناء (البورج) البحري في الدانمارك

كان والده مهندس بحري عبقريو يساعده في رسم المخططات وعمل المجسمات وابتكار تصاميم جديدة، كل هذا ساهم في تحفيز جورن وتدريبه حتى يصبح مهندس بحري.

ايضا كان عمه او عم والده-فرانك اينيار اوتزون- نحاتا وبروفيسورا في الاكاديمية الملكية للفنون الجميلة، كان ملهما لجورن الذي اصبح بدوره متحمسا ومولعا بالنحت، فازجورن بعد تخرجه بقبوله في تلك الاكاديمية في كوبينهاجن.

بعد تخرجه، كالعديد من المعماريين تاثر بالحرب العالمية الثانية ففر هاربا الى -السويد المحادية- حيث تم تعيينه موظفا هناك في مكت ستوكهولم وظل هناك في فترة الحرب. 

بعد ذلك انتقل الى فنلندا للعمل مع الفار الاتو -تكلمنا عنه من قبل حيث ان الافار الاتو احد مهندسين بريتزكر اللامعين وكان ملجا للعديد في الحرب العالمية الثانية ةكان اسهاماته في وقت الحرب متميزة-

كان جورن معجب جدا باعمال جوانار اسبلاند وفرانك لويد رايت حينما كان قيد الدراسة وبعد ما تخرج وتوسعت معرفته اضاف الافار الى القائمة، حيث يعترف بان اسبلاند،فرانك لويد رايت والاتو كانوا المؤثر والملهم الاكبر على اعماله

في العقود التالية من حياته اخذ جورن بالسفر والترحال كثيرا وعلى نطاق واسع فزار المغرب، المكسيك، الولايات المتحدة، الصين، اليابان، الهند، استراليا والاخيرة كانت عامل مهم في حياته.

اغلب مشاريعه المكتملة كانت في وطنه الدانمارك لكن الاكثر شهرة هو منزل الاوبرا في سيدني، استراليا، المبنى الرائع ذو الاسطح المموجة الذي بدا انشائه 1959 حتى 1973 لكن اوتزون ترك المشروع منذ 1966 وغادر استراليا بسبب المشاكل والحجج المريرة التي واجهها من المسئولين الاستراليين بشان قضايا التكلفة والجدول الزمني للمشروع.:83:

من مشاريعه الشهيرة الاخرى 
The Fredensborg Housing Estate (1959-62), the Kingo Housing Estate (1956-58), Bagsvaerd Church (1973-76), and the Skagen Nature Center (2001), كلها كانت في الدانمارك


من اعماله المختارة:


مشروع اسكان/ فريدينسبورج/ الدانمارك















مركز تعليمي/ هيرنينج/ الدانمارك















ابي ادرس هنا 





قاعة الاوبرا/ سيدني/ استراليا















كنيسة باجسفيرد/ كوبينهاجن/ الدانمارك










تصميم :20:





جمعية الكويت الوطنية/ الكويت العاصمة/ الكويت









ان شاء الله يكون المعماري عجبكم :84:

المرة الجاية رح تكون عن زهى حديد -الله يعين- لازم لها موسوعة ^^

سلام​


----------



## designer mido (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> المرة الجاية رح تكون عن زهى حديد -الله يعين- لازم لها موسوعة ^^


 


دي مش لازم لها موسوعة و بس دي محتاجة موضوع لوحدها :78:.. أنا بصراحة شايف إنها هي اللي قدرت تقرب التفكيكية للناس من خلال أعمالها بعد ما كان معظم الناس رافضين الاتجاه ده 

علي العموم منتظرينك لما تكتبي عنها بفاااااارغ الصبر​


----------



## Arch_M (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عودا حميدا يا هنادي الصدقية وحمد الله على السلامة..من زمان عنك وعن موضوعك الجميل والمفيد

والله يا designer mido صدقت بس انا اول اعرف انه كان في ناس معارضين التفكيكية بس كويس والله انها نجحت كما تقول في التقريب حيث انا من اشد المعجبين بأعمالها وافكارها..

خلينا نستنى اختنا هنادي وايش اللي راح تكتبه عنها...

منتظرينك هنادي الصدقية


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

designer mido
فعلا زها حديد هي رائدة العمارة التفكيكية .. وشكرا لمتابعتك المتميزة ^^

Arch_M
شكرا لاهتمامك وحرصك على متابعة الموضوع مع اني نسيته فترة طويلة ^^"


معماري 2004 هي زها حديد مل ما ذكرت وهذا جزء بسيط عنها ما اتوقع محتاجة لتعريف لكن لتكتمل سلسلة المهندسين
الان رح ارفق معلوماتها وصور لبعض اعمالها ان شاء الله


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (4 فبراير 2009)

عذرا على التاخير بس انفصل النت وضاع اللي كتبته وانفصل مرة ثانية وضاع الموضوع مرة ثانية 

مو مشكلة اكتبه مرة ثانية لاني تقريبا حفظته :60:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

زها حديد 2004









لمحات عن حياتها:
ولدت زها في بغداد في العراق عام 1950 وابتدات دراستها الجامعية في الجامعة الامريكية في بيروت في مجال الرياضيات ثم انتقلت الى لندن لدراسة العمارة في الرابطة المعمارية هناك وتخرجت 1972

ثم عملت لدى مكتب Metropolitan Architecture (OMA) وقامت ايضا بالتدريس في مؤسسة الرابطة الهندسية اللي درست فيها سابقا بالتعاون مع رم كولهاس واليا زانغيلي -رم هو الاخر احد مهندسين بريتزكر-

بدات عملها الخاص في لندن عام 1980 وربحت منافسة معمارية مرموقة المستوى في عام 1983 من اجل تصميم نادي قمة هونج كونج -هونج كونج بيك كلاب- وهو مركز ترفيهي وترويجي..

الرسم والتلوين خصوصا في فتراتها الاولى كان عاملا مهم وتكنيك محفز لاعمالها المعمارية -يعني لازم ترسم امور فنية قبل تبدا عملها المعماري الجديد- كامر ملهم او محفز..

بعد فوزها في المسابقة المذكورة قامت الرابطة المعمارية بعمل معرض لها فيه كل اعمالها ورسوماتها مما جعل مشاريعها اكثر شهرة وبعدها اصبحت الكير من المعارض والمتاحف الفنية والمعمارية تدعوها للمشاركة حتى اصبحت اكر شهرة وعالممية..

يمكننا القول ان المسابقة كانت بمثابة بوابة ظهورها للعالم..

تعرف زهى بانها المعمارية التي تقوم دوما بدفع الحواجز والقيود الموضوعة للتصميم المعماري والحضري..

خبراتها العملية ومفاهيمها الفراغية الجديدة كثفت من وجود التخطيط الحضري والتنسيق الحدائقي وشملت جميع مجالات التصميم بداية بالتخطيط الحضري ووصولا الى التصميم الداخلي وحتى تصميم الاثاث!!!!
her work experiments with new spatial concepts intensifying existing urban landscapes and encompassing all fields of design, from the urban scale to interiors and furniture


الى جانب عملها الخاص واصلت زها عملها في المجال الاكاديمي كبروفيسور زائر لدى جامعة هارفارد-جامعة يال-جامعة الينويز في شيكاغو- جامعة كولومبيا-جامعة الفنون البصرية في هامبورج- وجامعة الفنون التطبيقية في فيينا.



من اهم واقدم اعمالها:

1-محطة اطفاء فيترا-المانيا












2- ال فون!! -المانيا












3- موقف سيارات في المحطة الشمالية الاخيرة ل Hoenheim -ستراسبورج-المانيا







صورة ثانية












4-بيرجسيل للتزلج الهوائي-انسبورك-النمسا











5-مركز ريتشارد و لويس روزينتال للفنون المعاصرة-سينسيناتي-اوهايو







صورة ثانية











6-المبنى المركزي لشركة بي ام دبليو- لايبزيغ-المانيا












7-مركز فيانو للعلوم-فولفسبورج-المانيا







صورة ثانية


----------



## Arch_M (4 فبراير 2009)

تسلمي والله معلومات مهمة وجميلة طبعا زها موسوعة اعمال وتصاميم ولديها الكثير والكثير..لكن جميل جدا مجهودك الواضح..والكبير..شكرا لك وارجوكي لا تنسي الموضوع لأنه مشوق جدا ولا قصص الف ليله وليله..(شايف نفسي شهريار ههههه)..فعلا من غير مزاح ارجوكي لا تنسي الموضوع...


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

صور منوعة لمشاريعها مختلفة من اثاث الى لاند سكيب



هذا مركز علمي في ابو ظبي اتوقع صار مشهور كثير وفي جزء كبير منه عبارة عن كبسولات او غرف صغيرة تحت الماء









هذا تصميمها لصالة اوبرا في دبي 

يا ليتها كانت سينما او اي شي ثاني ترفيهي .. من متى العرب يحبون الاوبرا ولا يفهمون فيها :57:






















































هذه الابراج الراقصة في دبي واعتبره شخصيا من اضعف مشاريعها !!

ايش المميز في السالفة!!





مطبخ !!








اي احد يحب يضيف اي صور لمشاريعها يا ليت بس ما يكون مكرر ^^​


----------



## Arch_M (6 فبراير 2009)

يسلموا..صور رائعة..لا غنى عنك..


----------



## designer mido (31 مارس 2009)

إضافة علي معلومات أختنا هنادي ... أعرض عليكم الصور دي لبعض مشاريعها​ 


zaha hadid ideal house​ 


 


تصميمات أثـاث​ 


 




 



لي سؤال أخير أتمني أن نتناقش فيه ؟ ...... و هو اننا كثيرا كعرب نفتخر بزها حديد كمعمارية عربية استطاعت الوصول للعالمية .. و لكن ما هو ردنا علي الرأي الذي يقول بأن زها حديد كل تعليمها المعماري و خبرتها المعمارية اكتسبتها من خارج الوطن العربي و أنها معمارية تعلمت العمارة في أوروبا و بالتالي فهل لنا كأمة عربية أن ننسب نجاحاتها لنا كغيرها من معماريي العرب المقيمين في الدول العربية أم أن الوضع يختلف معها ؟؟؟؟​


----------

